# [2010] Trip planning (its all in my head) Kauai and Maui [merged]



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 22, 2010)

I am hoping to plan a trip to Maui and Kauai for April or May 2011. Ideally we will do saturday check ins. These are my considerations:

1.  Maui - Proximity to scuba diving. Last year, we spent an 1.5 hours to travel each way between Ka'anapali and Kihei in order to dive with the dive operator that my husband like best. Brad at B&B Scuba in Kihei. Brad prides himself on being the first boat on the crater most mornings which meant getting up at 4:30 a.m. to scuba. So, for Maui, we would like to be in Kihei. I know that the resorts are older and not as luxurious, but sleeping in (until 5:30) may be worth it. 

2.  Kauai - Proximity to scuba diving. The boats that go to Ni'ihua depart from the Lihue area. I do not want to make the same mistake in Kauai that we did in Maui last year, so the Princeville area is out. It looks like there are beautiful resorts in the Kapa'a and Poipu area which would be reasonably close to the dive boats.

3.  We normally cook while on vacation. While in Maui, we shopped at both Costco and Safeway as well as the local markets. There was a decent sized Safeway close to Kihei as well as close to Lahaina. Being able to buy groceries is a consideration.

4.  It has been a long time since I have been to Kauai (since 1986). It has always been my favorite island and I am really looking forward to going back. 

Given these parameters, is there any place in particular that we should be considering? 

We will be going during a shoulder season. Is it possible to get into the Marriott Kauai - which looks ideal? Any other suggestions? My sister has a really hard time sleeping so any place without air conditioning is out. She would never be able to sleep through traffic noise ... unless it was drowned out by the sound of the ocean. 

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2010)

Just a tip - Easter is April 24th next year, so both the weeks before and after will be difficult trades.  I'd go mid-May to avoid the holiday crowds and for warmer water.

In the Lihue/Kapa'a area I like:

The Shell Vacation Club at the Beach Boy

Kauai Beach Villas (we own here)

The Marriott is lovely, but we like the smaller resorts better.

TUG Reviews for all Kauai resorts - not all of them are with II.

Kauai has Costco in Lihue and Safeway in Kapa'a.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 22, 2010)

The first trip that I made to Kauai as an adult was the first time that I stayed in a timeshare. We rented from an owner at Hanalei Bay. The unit was awful, but the beach was fabulous! I would take that lumpy bed and dirty floor in a heart beat to get the view that we had of Hanalei Bay. 

I like the smaller resorts, as does my husband. My sister and brother-in-law are more into sitting at the pool and sipping a drink with an umbrella in it. Ian and I would rather be diving or snorkeling. I can give up luxury to get good beach access. And if you kick in a view, I can give up almost everything except safety.

Is it true that there is a problem with criminal activity on Kauai?

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Is it true that there is a problem with criminal activity on Kauai?
> 
> elaine



Mostly car break-ins in which tourists leave valuables in their cars.  That's about it.  

Unless you hang out in dive bars and try to talk pidgen - that will get in you in trouble!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been reading the TUG reviews since I first joined - it used to be all that I had my membership for - like a Wish Book. 

I somehow missed the Shell Vacations location. I have a friend at mouseowners that I can do a direct trade for Disney to get in to. She has always wanted to get to DVC and hasn't had the trade power, but we could SO go there!

I love the KBV since I saw one of your first threads on the forums. You had pictures of your view and I thought that it looked like paradise.

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2010)

Here are some Shell pictures from a different trip.  I love their decor!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Those pictures are to die for! 

Truly lovely.

elaine


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 22, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I am hoping to plan a trip to Maui and Kauai for April or May 2011. Ideally we will do saturday check ins. These are my considerations:
> 
> 
> It looks like there are beautiful resorts in the Kapa'a and Poipu area which would be reasonably close to the dive boats.
> ...



We will be in Kauai May 24 to June 4 at Pono Kai through Platinum Interchng.
We may stay another week somewhere too, still looking...

Maybe we could meet up there!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Joan --- I would love to meet you and your husband.

Will you be there the whole time between now and then?

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 29, 2010)

*Still planning --- now with purpose!*

I got everything together today! II account verified, the deposits made. Called nodge's special II agent - got one great 2 for one. We have a week in Kauai beginning on a Friday, followed by a week in Maui beginning on a Sunday. 

I have a 2 day gap that we will need a hotel room for. 

I am thrilled with the trades! Than I topped it off by being able to book our travel dates using frequent flyer miles. 

Thrilling!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 29, 2010)

*What to do with a 2 day gap?*

We have a 2 day gap between our weeks in Kauai and Maui.

Ian has never been to Kauai, and knowing that it is my favorite island, he is recommending that the extra days get spent there. He has never been to Kauai. I am a little concerned that he won't like it. (Which I realize is ridiculous: he is an adventurous sort and found lots of things to do on Maui). The island is so small. I am concerned that we will not enjoy the extra two days there and that we will have wished that we had gone on to Maui.

So, what to do with the gap?

We will be staying in Princeville, so I am considering 2 days in Poipu or Kapaa.

On Maui, we will be staying at Ka'anapali. I am considering either the Sheraton that is right by Black Rock OR staying in Waimea to be closer to the scuba shop we like to dive with. 

thoughts?

elaine


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 29, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> We have a 2 day gap between our weeks in Kauai and Maui.
> 
> Ian has never been to Kauai, and knowing that it is my favorite island, he is recommending that the extra days get spent there. He has never been to Kauai. I am a little concerned that he won't like it. (Which I realize is ridiculous: he is an adventurous sort and found lots of things to do on Maui). The island is so small. I am concerned that we will not enjoy the extra two days there and that we will have wished that we had gone on to Maui.
> 
> ...


There is an inexpensive bed-and-no breakfast in Kilauea that does two-day stays. 

We also often use Hotwire to score a unit in Kapa'a.  If you visit betterbidding.com and look at your offers, you can usually deduce which one is Islander on the Beach, which a very nice facility and which has excellent rates via Hotwire.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, Steve! I have gotten so into timesharing that I forget about looking other places.

Yesterday (and last night) I was working through the Maui and Molokai book that Denise recommended (the first guide book that I ever read cover to cover in one sitting - it's absolutely mesmerizing with ideas.

Instead of doing either thing that I was originally considering, I am thinking about trying to stay some place on the North Shore and going to Paipa and Olinda. We drove through Paipa on the way to Haleakalea Crater last year. I really wanted to stop - the town looked so interesting. Ian was concerned about time so did not want to stop. Since he was driving, he won.

Has anyone stayed on the north shore?

elaine


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 30, 2010)

Elaine 
What dates did you get?



glypnirsgirl said:


> I got everything together today! II account verified, the deposits made. Called nodge's special II agent - got one great 2 for one. We have a week in Kauai beginning on a Friday, followed by a week in Maui beginning on a Sunday.
> 
> I have a 2 day gap that we will need a hotel room for.
> 
> ...


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Joan - I will PM the dates.

elaine


----------



## SoCal NSX (Jul 1, 2010)

just curious how/why it took 1.5 hours to get from Kaanapali to Kihei? 

especially at that time of day???


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 1, 2010)

SoCal NSX said:


> just curious how/why it took 1.5 hours to get from Kaanapali to Kihei?
> 
> especially at that time of day???



the first day that we drove it, we gave ourselves 1:15 minutes. As we were pulling out of the Sands of Kahana (our first week was at the Sands, second at the Westin) an old pick up truck pulled out in front of us going about 25 mph. Which was not too bad while driving through Kahana. Then we continued to pile up (in front of us) old slow moving vehicles all the way to the Maui Ocean Center. Who would seem like they were driving so slow that they could talk to each other during the brief times that there were two lanes available for passing. We were about 20 minutes late. 

We do not like being late. So, the next scuba day, we decided to leave 1:30 minutes before expected arrival. That always was enough, even on the mornings when there was VOG.

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 2, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Yesterday (and last night) I was working through the Maui and Molokai book that Denise recommended (the first guide book that I ever read cover to cover in one sitting - it's absolutely mesmerizing with ideas.



Isn't that a GREAT book?



> Has anyone stayed on the north shore?



On the Starwood forum, there are lots of threads about the Westin Princeville that you will find helpful.

You will have to pick through it, but here is a list of threads about WPORV.

BTW - I know you really didn't want to stay in Princeville, but there are probably some dive boats that go out of nearby Hanalei.

Also - do you know you can keep searching for a exchange that is located nearer to Lihue or Port Allen, and if you find one, you can simply cancel the WPORV exchange, forfeit the exchange fee, and make a new exchange?  For the best chance, you should put in an ongoing request with another deposit.  (Assuming you have something available - you can use a 2011 week for this.)


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 2, 2010)

> Isn't that a GREAT book?



IT IS! I have never stayed up reading a guidebook. Then I turned around and read it again. After reading it the second time, I loaned it to my sister. I can't wrestle it away from her so I am ordering another one directly from the author. I ordered his book from him and it beat the books I ordered from Amazon by a day. I now have lots of guidebooks for both Kauai and Maui and I feel like I am really starting to recover!



> On the Starwood forum, there are lots of threads about the Westin Princeville that you will find helpful.
> 
> You will have to pick through it, but here is a list of threads about WPORV.



I loved the trip report threads. Your pictures are fabulous. I did not read all the way through the thread (I was looking at the pictures  ) so I don't know if someone else identified the black fish with the neon blue line defining its torso  - it is a black durgeon.

My husband and I dive to see fish. One of the things that I found about snorkeling in Maui last year was that the fish were so plentiful near the surface, that we did not see that much more by diving. We did see some exotic fish: a toad fish and some nudibranchs, but not enough to overcome the drawbacks of scuba. Scuba is so expensive in Hawai'i. And the operators try to keep the dives to about 30 - 45 minutes. I have been working on my air consumption for years and a tank will last me for an hour so it is annoying to me to be "rushed" on a dive I have paid dearly for.

Snorkeling has the advantage of unlimited air supply and being inexpensive. So unless the surface is rough, snorkeling seems to be preferable to diving in Hawai'i.

In one of your trip reports, I saw that you do not have a corrective lens mask. I have several - two are corrected at -5.5 diopters which was fine in the water for me even though on land I needed an even higher correction. I no longer need them because of my cataract surgery - I now have implanted lenses and I see better than I have in my memory. If you are near sighted, I would be happy to send one of these to you.



> BTW - I know you really didn't want to stay in Princeville, but there are probably some dive boats that go out of nearby Hanalei.



I have looked and looked and looked and have not been able to find a dive boat that leaves from Hanalei. It makes sense to me that there would be some boats that depart from Hanalei. If anyone know of a dive operator that departs from Hanalei, I would sure appreciate a name.



> Also - do you know you can keep searching for a exchange that is located nearer to Lihue or Port Allen, and if you find one, you can simply cancel the WPORV exchange, forfeit the exchange fee, and make a new exchange?  For the best chance, you should put in an ongoing request with another deposit.  (Assuming you have something available - you can use a 2011 week for this.)



I did not know this. I have an RCI week that I can put in the request first on - and I think that KBV might trade on RCI. Any other ideas for resorts in the Kapa'a, Poipu, Lihue area that might trade on RCI. I have all my weeks spoken for on II. 

Thank you so much for all of your helpful information.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 2, 2010)

*I have found this link to identify Hawaiian fish*

http://www.coralreefnetwork.com/marlife/fishes/triggerfish.htm

Denise, I googled Black Durgeon to make sure that I had correctly identified the fish in your photo. I found that I had spelled in incorrectly it is actually black durgon. This is the website that had the best fish identification on it. 

I thought that it might be helpful.

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I did not know this. I have an RCI week that I can put in the request first on - and I think that KBV might trade on RCI. Any other ideas for resorts in the Kapa'a, Poipu, Lihue area that might trade on RCI. I have all my weeks spoken for on II.



KBV does trade on RCI #6050 & 3681
Shell Vacation Club at the Beach Boy #5852 & 3887 & 6454
Pono Kai #2491 & 0525
Diamond Resorts - Point at Poipu #3682
Lawai Beach Resort #5080

Here's the link in case I missed any - resorts with Gold or Silver Crown icons trade with RCI.  

You are looking for Kapa'a, Lihue, and Koloa locations.  Poipu resorts have Koloa addresses.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> http://www.coralreefnetwork.com/marlife/fishes/triggerfish.htm
> 
> Denise, I googled Black Durgeon to make sure that I had correctly identified the fish in your photo. I found that I had spelled in incorrectly it is actually black durgon. This is the website that had the best fish identification on it.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  That is a great resource!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 3, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> KBV does trade on RCI #6050 & 3681
> Shell Vacation Club at the Beach Boy #5852 & 3887 & 6454
> Pono Kai #2491 & 0525
> Diamond Resorts - Point at Poipu #3682
> ...



I had read the TUG reviews and read the trip report threads and those are the exact resorts that I was going to put the on-going search in for. I had my husband taking notes and he asked me what I was doing. I told him that I wasn't happy with the Princeville location and I wanted to see if we could pull something with an on-going search since we have so long before our trip. He told me that he was THRILLED with the Westin because he loves the Heavenly Beds - so he doesn't want to change. He is willing to drive to pretty much guarantee a good night's sleep. Since he does most of the driving, it's okay with me. 

Earlier, when I first nabbed the WPORV, he acted indignant like I was trying to sell him on my timeshare plan for the future. "you just booked those because you want to convince me of your devious plan" I believe were his exact words. No sign AT ALL that he was happy with the trade. 

So now he can't continue to act indignant. I could tell that he didn't believe me when I told him that the WPORV was the only thing that I could pull on Kauai. It still is shocking to me. In a really good way now that I know that he is happy with it.

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2010)

If you are going to snorkel, WPORV is a good location to stay in for access to Ke'e and Tunnels on the north shore, which are great snorkeling spots.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 3, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> If you are going to snorkel, WPORV is a good location to stay in for access to Ke'e and Tunnels on the north shore, which are great snorkeling spots.



I think that we will spend a lot of time snorkeling. I am glad to know about great spots that are close to WPORV. 

Do you have any recommendations as to maps? I have a harder time deciphering directions than I do reading a map. I was reading the Kauai Trailblazers book and it was filled with directions... "facing towards the sea, cross over the big tree caterpillar log, go 10 feet stop turn to your right and you will see a telephone pole..." I just made that one up, but you get the idea. A map would be so much more helpful.

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2010)

You can order Franko's Kauai Dive Map online - www.frankomaps.com


----------



## barefootnAR (Jul 3, 2010)

If you are still in need of lodging for the couple of days.  The Maui Coast Hotel in Kihei is located less than a mile from the Kihei Boat Ramp. Nice location(across the street from Kam I beach), quiet, reasonable rates, clean..airline staff uses this hotel We have stayed here many times for that extra day or two.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 3, 2010)

barefootnAR said:


> If you are still in need of lodging for the couple of days.  The Maui Coast Hotel in Kihei is located less than a mile from the Kihei Boat Ramp. Nice location(across the street from Kam I beach), quiet, reasonable rates, clean..airline staff uses this hotel We have stayed here many times for that extra day or two.



Yes, still in need of the "gap" hotel. This sounds like a good choice. I especially love that it is close to the Kihei boat ramp. Thanks for the suggestion!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 3, 2010)

> There is an inexpensive bed-and-no breakfast in Kilauea that does two-day stays.
> 
> We also often use Hotwire to score a unit in Kapa'a. If you visit betterbidding.com and look at your offers, you can usually deduce which one is Islander on the Beach, which a very nice facility and which has excellent rates via Hotwire.



Hi Steve - 

Thanks for the suggestion. 

I am not familiar with this area. I am going to look it up and see if I can find the name of this B&B.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi Steve - Kiluaea is the perfect area for what I was envisioning.

I found two - The Palmwood and Hale Loana. The Palmwood looks to be in just a residential neighborhood. Hale Loana has a view of the ocean. 

This is exactly the area I would like to stay in for this two days. I would like to explore the north shore more.

I used to windsurf and I would like to learn how again. The north shore is great for windsurfing. Now to just get my strength back.

elaine


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 4, 2010)

Not a boat dive leaving from Hanalei, BUT.......there are shore dives at Tunnels on the North Shore.   Haven't done one, but with a good guide I've heard they are very interesting.

I also agree that diving really almost doesn't seem worth the time and expense in Hawaii.....the snorkeling is so good!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 5, 2010)

hibbeln said:


> Not a boat dive leaving from Hanalei, BUT.......there are shore dives at Tunnels on the North Shore.   Haven't done one, but with a good guide I've heard they are very interesting.
> 
> I also agree that diving really almost doesn't seem worth the time and expense in Hawaii.....the snorkeling is so good!



I love to dive because I love the feeling of being weightless - it is like flying in the ocean. Hawaii boat dives are so expensive, it is hard for me to justify the cost.

I was absolutely amazed at the snorkeling right off of Ka'anapali beach - it was great just steps away from WKORV. While we were there, we also snorkeled from Royal Lahaina to Black Rock. I had a turtle come swimming up from behind me and look me in the eye - AMAZING experience. I loved snorkeling in Maui and Denise says that the snorkeling in Kauai is even better!

The book that Denise recommended by Richard Sullivan, Driving Maui and Molokai, has excellent directions to some of the beaches for snorkeling. I also have a book called Kauai trailblazers that gives detailed directions to good snorkeling sights. I am going to see if I can find my way to them without the expense of a guide.

elaine


----------



## JanT (Aug 4, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Yesterday (and last night) I was working through the Maui and Molokai book that Denise recommended (the first guide book that I ever read cover to cover in one sitting - it's absolutely mesmerizing with ideas.



Denise, can you tell me what book Elaine is referring to?  I didn't see it anywhere in this thread.  We are headed to Maui at the end of September and I would love to get some ideas on what to do there.

Thanks!

Jan


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2010)

Elaine, you have RCI Points, don't book hotels or private condos, book two nights at Shearwater.  Oooh la la, you will love it!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Might be Maui Revealed!*

It's an incredible book for a Maui trip.  



JanT said:


> Denise, can you tell me what book Elaine is referring to?  I didn't see it anywhere in this thread.  We are headed to Maui at the end of September and I would love to get some ideas on what to do there.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jan


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 4, 2010)

Driving & Discovering Hawaii: Maui & Molokai by Richard Sullivan is the book they are referring too.  You can get it on Amazon.com, or other sites.  We got ours a few years ago when they were having a sale for about $10


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 4, 2010)

the book I was referring to is by Richard Sullivan it is called Driving & Discovering Maui and Molokai. The book is beautiful, thorough, and engaging. I have read it several times now. I keep it on my coffee table and thumb through it regularly.

I have also enjoyed Maui Revealed. Maui revealed is thorough, but not as engaging or as beautiful ad Richard Sullivan's book.

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2010)

It's on sale on the author's website now - Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai - this is the 2nd edition.

It focuses on touring on your own with very detailed maps and driving guides and great pictures.  It is an over-sized book and the author is a photographer as well as a writer.


----------



## JanT (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone!  I love TUGGERS!  I will check out both books and Denise, thank you for letting me know it's on sale right now.

Jan


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 18, 2011)

*Getting ready to go*

We are making our actual itinerary for our trip now. Looking at the tide tables and places we want to snorkel, what hikes we want to go on, where we want to kayak.

I was so glad to find this thread while searching the site for tips on what to see on Kauai... the reason that I am glad is for a petty reason. Ian started complaining about being in Princeville again. I read him the prior posts where he had been complaining and then decided that he wanted to stay there. 

He laughed and quoted, "a petty consistency is the hobgoblin of small minds."
It was nice to have the written evidence. And now he has decided he is happy again.

elaine


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 19, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> We are making our actual itinerary for our trip now. Looking at the tide tables and places we want to snorkel, what hikes we want to go on, where we want to kayak.
> elaine



Hi Elaine
we'll be there May 19-June 9th.  Hope we overlap....


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Joan - I think that your dates are better. We will be there in April. The waves are still high, the water still chilly, the whales are gone --- and it will still be great!

Some day we will be in the same place at the same time. Sorry to miss you!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Just returned from our trip. The surf was choppy and high in all areas while we were in Kauai. I decided to try to get in at Haena Park - it was way too rough. I got tumbled in the waves when trying to get out - bad. Next day, went to Tunnels very early and had a great experience. We got there very early so that we could find a parking spot and brought breakfast with us to eat on the beach. It was lovely. There was a fisherman there that had caught a knife fish and had another fish on the line that was giving him a big run for his money. It took him about 30 minutes to land the "fish" which turned out to be a 6' shark. He took the hook out and let him go.

Ian and I got in right after the shark was released. The fisherman told us that he had caught the baby and that the mama was out there waiting for us. Ian and I have had sharks around us when diving several times and are not too concerned about them. We got in and had a great time. As we were exiting, the lifeguards were putting out warning signs for the rip currents. 

We kept on checking the surf tables, but that was the only day where the surf was below 5' - glad we made it in.

The snorkeling was much easier on Maui. We snorkeled Black Rock (disappointing) and Ka'anapali - going both north and south from the hotel. It was phenomenal snorkeling. Entry and exit fairly easy - lots of fish and a huge sea turtle. Had a great time.

We went whale watching with Ultimate Whale Watch and had a fabulous time. We saw a pod of about 5 whales that was mostly males fighting each other - so lots of activity over a 2 hour period. Ian was able to get a picture of two whale heads as they came above the surface. Lots of pectoral slaps. And a pod of spinner dolphins.

Had a great time!

elaine


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip! We're heading back to Kauai this Friday for our Easter break! 

Hope it's not too choppy. DH has been watching surf reports and has seen two days with less than 1 foot waves North Shore. (basically flat) We're drooling - ready to snorkel Tunnels.


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 18, 2011)

Spunds like a good idea, I wonder if the whales will still be there mid may?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 20, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Sounds like a great trip! We're heading back to Kauai this Friday for our Easter break!
> 
> Hope it's not too choppy. DH has been watching surf reports and has seen two days with less than 1 foot waves North Shore. (basically flat) We're drooling - ready to snorkel Tunnels.



Hi Gen! Snorkeling should be wonderful in those conditions. Hope you have a fabulous time. One of the things that we really enjoyed was Lamuhuli Gardens - it is on the left handside right about Ke'e. I do not recommend doing the entire trail, it becomes repetitive. The first half was lots of fun and really enjoyable.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 20, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Spunds like a good idea, I wonder if the whales will still be there mid may?



I was talking to our boat captain and she said that they reliably see whales until May 15th. I highly recommend Ultimate Whale Watch. Our captain, Rachel, made a real effort to obey the rules about not harassing, chasing, etc. the whales and at the same time seemed to have a knack for positioning the boat so that the whales were coming towards us. Jill on the Maui Nui seemed to have the same knack. No other boats were getting the same intense experiences that these two boats were getting.

elaine


----------

